# Iron Man Mark III



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have the Moebius Iron Man Mark III kit and I'm thinking about a rather extensive reconstruction project. I figure I will have to basically cut the model apart at all of the joints. Any advice I can get would be greatly appreciated this is the pose I'm thinking about.
Wish me luck. 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/iron-man-movie-stills-0.jpg


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Welcome to the BB!:wave:

Advice = Lots of putty!

Make sure you post pics of your progress!

MMM


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Brave man!

I started with a less extensive repose
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=255705&page=3

Epoxy putty for the joints and the first things to go are the connecting tabs

the arms and legs are the easiest to work with.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I have the model know I don't think the arms and legs will be much of a problem, it looks like the neck and the waist are going to cause most of the trouble. I will post some pics when I get going. Thanks Lou I have been watching yours it looks great, and Thanks for the welcome Monster.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I think this has been my own mental block with buying this kit. I loved the movie, (loved the old comics), I did a vinyl of him about 20 years back....But, how many posts can you read enthusiastically of "Here's my Iron Man" and go "oh wow thats just awesome" when they all look basically alike! LOL. It needs to have SOMETHING different about it, but I'm no master with the putty thing really so for now I'll sit back and enjoy the rest of your builds! It is an awesome representation, and I'm sure I'll eventually add it to my stash! Maybe some more of those aftermarket parts are the ticket.....:thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm no master myself this is going to be my first attempt at such a major repose. I would like to get the VooDooFX lighting kit but it says you need experience with electronics. I have lighted models before but I know nothing about resistors and stuff. I wire the lights to the batteries and let it go. I have to light it if I'm going to do such an extensive rebuild. Well I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't be afraid of the VoodooFx light kits, they are a piece of cake to make! If you can do the very basic soldering of wires, your good to go! I've used several of Randy's kits, and even the most "complex" looking ones (Seaview) are easy if you study the directions, and he can walk you thru anything you don't understand. He has been very helpful to me these past few months! The boards are for your convenience, the resistors are nothing to install along witn the basic wires and LED's. Go for it!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

And don't forget Cult of Personalities after market resin clenched fists. Or maybe its Bwain no more.  Anyway, I found his email address so you can contact him directly. [email protected] 

RK


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Hi all The clenched fists that Tom from COP will be releasing will look great on that pose I asked him when they are going to be coming out and he emailed me and said sometime in July he will let us know when the replacement hands will be ready i recently got Cult of personalitys robert downey jr. head and it is an awesome replacement head if you wish to do a custom tony stark and by the way welcome to the forum Rfluhr .

Robert


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks sprayray I thought about useing the Cult of Personality Robert Downey Jr. head but it is out of stock at Cult TVman right now. I was thinking about just useing the face with the face plate up on the helmet.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/hes-iron-man.jpg

Correction I just checked and Cult has the Robert Downey Jr. head in stock again.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

RFluhr said:


> Thanks sprayray I thought about useing the Cult of Personality Robert Downey Jr. head but it is out of stock at Cult TVman right now. I was thinking about just useing the face with the face plate up on the helmet.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/hes-iron-man.jpg


the Downey head will not fit inside the stock head. you will make yourself sad if you try.

the Downey head is excellent, but you're better off trying to scratch build a helmet around it, than slicing off the face and squeezing it into the stock head.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm having second thoughts I like this pose too what do you all think? I would have to pick up a flag somewhere. :thumbsup:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/IronManFlag.jpg

Ohhh I just got another idea that DOD shield in the background gave it to me, how about this as a base?

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SHIELD.jpg


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice One!

with the fourth coming up this weekend, it will be the perfect time to find a flag in scale. check the party supply stores if you can't find anything at wally world or the other big chain stores


----------

